# ICD-9 and CPT codes for repeat EMB - I need help!! How would I code



## kristawhite07@outlook.com (Jan 28, 2013)

I need help!! How would I code for a repeat EMB due to insufficient entometrial tissue? I cannot find an ICD-9 code.


----------

